# The Towers, Leicester, April 2007



## celestialjen (May 10, 2008)

Hi all.

If this isn't any good, sorry , but I thought I would post it as a record of what it was like as I was there. It's completely changed now. 

I did this about a year ago on a bank holiday when there were no builders about. The site is very secure and there are security cameras about. As there were parts of the building still in use, I had to be careful. I couldn't see any obvious access points to the parts of the building that hadn't been converted, so no interior shots sadly.

The site is basically a building site. They are converting most of the buildings to housing.

This is the back of what I believe is the north side (the back) of the west wing.







This is the nurses home. The building is in use as something - not sure what, but it looks like offices. The building is E shaped...






This was an attempt to show the old and the new, with the old on the left and the newly built on the right and the destruction in the middle.






This is a view through one of the new front doors to one of the apartments. Sorry about the quality of the pic, but the window (with it being a building site and all!) was dirty.






This is the water tower. The last time I drove past, this was all in scaffold, so they are doing something to it. I don't know what, but we shall see....






This is the view of the side of the west wing. I did want to get around to the south facing side of the building, but there were cameras in the way and I was a little nervous of being discovered, so this is as far as I got...






On my way back round, I discovered a part of the building that hadn't been buggered about with yet, and I got to see the peeling paint in one of the connecting corridors.






I only wish I'd been a bit more brave and taken the time to get better pictures  Still, they might be interesting to someone at least.

The rest of the pics are on my photobucket doodah...

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v448/berkybean/Towers Lunatic Asylum 2007/


----------



## Goldie87 (May 10, 2008)

Ah, not been for a while. Last time I went with Mr Sam one evening, saw an access point but some security light came on!


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2008)

Really nice photos, CJ. I especially like the one of the nurses home. That's a gorgeous building.


----------



## MD (May 11, 2008)

nice one mate
i live not far from this place and ive never been!!
bit gutted
my mates wife is a nurse up that way and she was telling me that some parts are still used be the nhs. but she said you walk though one door and it leads into the old hospital. still might go and see it soon


----------



## celestialjen (May 12, 2008)

Yeah I work just round the corner from it, so sometimes drive past to see what it's like. 

Someone I know was just telling me that her father is working on the site and is something to do with the new buildings that are going up. He said that it was weird going in because it was like everything had just been left and if it wasn't for the peeling paint then you wouldn't know it had been abandoned.


----------



## MD (May 28, 2008)

i went past today it didnt look like much was going on!
im going to have to go and have a look soon


----------



## Mr Sam (May 30, 2008)

well gutted i havent seen inside any of here went one evning reversed my car and fell off the pavement and got major stuck.....glad security wasnt around


----------

